# Radiopost TS401



## klumpchump (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking for opinions on the Radiopost TS401 system.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

klumpchump said:


> Looking for opinions on the Radiopost TS401 system.


PM 'NICWALD' on Hobbytalk. He has a Radiopost system.


----------

